# New Purp strain



## davidhseo (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's another purp I picked up. So easy to break up, not many stems and lots of crystals, just crumbles almost. Well onto the important part, pictures!


----------



## Vegs (Feb 14, 2009)

Looks just like one of three pheno's that popped in a recent Blue Mystic grow. It's stinky, sticky, glistening, and yummy!!!


----------

